# Can someone show me a show quality female under 12mo?



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

What are you looking for in the picture and what do you mean by top quality?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Here are some photos from the 2010 GRCA national: Login | Facebook

I'm not sure that link's gonna work...


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

BaileyGirl30 said:


> I have googled. I just want to see what a top quality show prospect looks like under 12 months. Most of the photos I can find are of older dogs, I'm just curious, does anyone here have a champion girl that they also have photos of when they were younger?


Most kennels who campaign their dogs will have a page for each dog they own. These pages often have lots of photographs of the individual dog from puppy through to adult.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This puppy Chloe finished at 12 months- very nice. Pics from 6 to 12 months.

Chloé Sapphire Quinn Leo Chloé Lyric Cleo


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

here's another one, Booty (Kristil's Shake What Your Mama Gave U)
Kristil Golden Retrievers - Our Dogs
In the top photo Booty was about 8 months old I believe


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

There are photos of our girls at different ages on our website-some are when they were puppies and others are as adults so you can see the progression.


----------

